# Mission Riot Sighting Problem



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 2012 Mission Riot that I bought due to a repaired elbow and back problems. The DL ranges from 19-30" and the DW ranges from 15-70#. I'm having some trouble sighting it in. My specs and set-up is in my signature. Are the bows with a wide adjustment range harder to tune and sight in?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I sold the 2012 Mission Riot. I would not recommend this bow.


----------

